# We have been Matched !!!



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi

Just wanted to say thank you all so much for your good wishes.....

just got the call to say that everyone on the panel was really happy with the match!

Just waiting on the next call to let us know when our planning meeting is...but the aim is that we start intros on 8th June.

I cant tell you all so happy we are after 8 years, 1 miscarriage and several failed IVFs'....it all feels so right!

Will catch up with you soon, believe it or not we are short staffed so I am really busy!

Natsxxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Nats & Dh

CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU BOTH....wonderful news !!

Good luck
Love Amanda xx


----------



## Emcon (Oct 11, 2005)

Nats and DH

Congratulations, this is great news.

Good luck with the intros
Luv
Em


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

congratulations hun thats fantastic news

love lea-Anne xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

FAB NEWS NATS & DH

FANTASTIC NEWS


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Nats this is the best news i have had in ages am just thrilled for u both, what a lucky little boy he will be coming to live with his new mummy and daddy and being able to be a family.All those caravan jollies to look forward too  massive hugs my buddy
lol
Lou xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations Nat's it's been a long time coming BUT will be so worth it, hope your going to go out and celebrate!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Lauren (Jul 2, 2004)

Congratulations Nats - soooo very happy for you.  Enjoy celebrating cos it won't be long now before your little baby boy is home with you for good.

Lots of love
Lauren xxx


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Fantastic News Nats

Ratty

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Congratulations!  Another post to show that dreams really do come true.

magenta xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

HOORAY HOORAY NATS!!   
great news!!

kj x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Congratulations, so pleased for you both.

Take it from me it will definitely be worth the wait.

Enjoy your celebrations

love
Cindy


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Congratulations Nats - gosh there is sooooo much good news on here at the moment its fantastic to read all these posts - gives us all hope i can tell you!!!

Not too long till into's Nat.  Hope time flies by for you. xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Congratulations on your wonderful news Nats & dh x

Laine


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Fantastic news, roll on June!

xx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Whoo hoo, way to go Nats. Congratulations.


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Wonderful news !!!
June will soon be here  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

WOO HOO !!! CONGRATULATIONS NATS & DH ​
I'm sooooo pleased for you both and i can't wait to hear all about your intro's

pam xx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Nats

Great news.  Can't wait to hear about the intros and when you can bring your little man home for good.

Love
Karen x


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Congratulations Nats.  Hope June hurries up for you or have you got loads to buy and organise?  Well done.

Sanita


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Congratulations Nats and DH


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

how'd i miss this yesterday........better late than never though!


CONGRATS NAT......we'll be able to swap stories about what muddy-antics boys get up to soon!


XXXXXXXXRuthie


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi

Just want to thank you all for your congrats....im sure it wont be long before im doing the same for most of you guys too!.

Ruthie.....Mud....Mmmmm didnt know they got dirty!..   

Natsxx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

MANY CONGRATULATIONS NATS & DH..... ENJOY EVERY MINUTE....!!Love Cxx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Nats,
Wanted to add a huge congratulations from me!!! The good news just continues here it's just great! Not long till June!!!
Love JD xx


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Wondeful news!!!! 

Woooohooo!

Congratulations 

Love Lou xxxx


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Wonderful News!!!!!

Many Congratulations to you both!

Love and Hugs ... Bels x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Congrats Nat

When do the intro's start?  At least you can start shopping with certainty now.

Can't wait to read about you meeting your little man.

Love
Karen x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Great news Nats and DH

Congrats!

Best wishes,
Love from Ever x


----------

